# Puzzle OCD



## The Puzzler (Aug 14, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone else was like this. After you eat pizza or blow your nose or touch something besides your puzzle, do you wash your hands? I do and everone thinks I'm wierd. I just believe I don't want to resticker my puzzle. Any thoughts?


----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 14, 2010)

I think i have to sanitize my cube now...


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL GUYS I LIKE TO KEEP MY ROOM TIDY IM OCD LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 14, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> LOL GUYS I LIKE TO KEEP MY ROOM TIDY IM OCD LOOOOOOOOOL



When I saw you had replied to this thread I was hoping it'd be something like this.

Short attention span =/= ADHD and liking cleanliness =/= OCD.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't like leaving puzzles on my shelf unsolved, but I don't think that counts as OCD =p


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I don't like leaving puzzles on my shelf unsolved, but I don't think that counts as OCD =p



you bet ^_^ lol I can't stand leaving them sitting there
Especially my V7. I don't even love my v7 all that much, it just annoys me to have it staring me in the face.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I don't like leaving puzzles on my shelf unsolved, but I don't think that counts as OCD =p



Haha, I'm the exact same. Sometimes I might have 3+ puzzles unsolved, and I just have to solve them before going out. When I need to go to bed, and I have puzzles unsolved, my parents turn off the light, but I simply need to turn it back on, just to solve those puzzles, or I can't sleep. One time my Mum confiscated a scrambled 3x3, and I couldn't bare it


----------



## shelley (Aug 14, 2010)

I had a friend who felt the need to have the edges of all his papers, books, cubes, etc. parallel with the edges of his desk. If you moved anything, he would have to realign it.

Liking to keep your cubes clean is not OCD.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 14, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> After you eat pizza or blow your nose *or touch something besides your puzzle*, do you wash your hands? I do and everone thinks I'm wierd. I just believe I don't want to resticker my puzzle. Any thoughts?



Stackmat? Keyboard? Mouse? I can understand doing it after eating or blowing your nose, because those can be messy things. But after touching anything else is definitely weird. Also getting grease on your cube just means you need to clean it, not resticker it.


----------



## Edward (Aug 14, 2010)

My cubes need to be solved, clean, and put on the desk with red on top, white in front. I do not let this change. OCD? No.


----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 14, 2010)

OCD is only when it involves some sort of fear or anxiety right?
I turn my head away and fan the air when spraying lube to avoid inhaling the smell of the propellant


----------



## ianini (Aug 14, 2010)

FruitSalad said:


> I turn my head away and fan the air when spraying lube to avoid inhaling the smell of the propellant


That's just common sense


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> I had a friend who felt the need to have the edges of all his papers, books, cubes, etc. parallel with the edges of his desk. If you moved anything, he would have to realign it.
> 
> Liking to keep your cubes clean is not OCD.



I do lots of strange things like this :/ My rooms not tidy, but it's like, lined up. I can't stand having work with my name on it bad/crumpled. I line up coasters at the dinner table with the edge of my placemat, which is lined up with the edge of the table. I have the plate/bowl in the middle of the placemat. I keep books and papers lined up with either each other and the edge of the table.

This part I'm not sure is OCD, when walking on footpaths and whatever, I don't step on the cracks  At shopping malls with patterns, I keep to one part of the pattern (ie: circles)

My theory is everyone is partly OCD, some more than others


----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 14, 2010)

ianini said:


> That's just common sense


okay, good


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 14, 2010)

I always have to have my logo facing red. Once it was so bad I would fix it after ever single solve. But I've tried to stop doing it that often.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I don't like leaving puzzles on my shelf unsolved, but I don't think that counts as OCD =p



I'm like this too..luckily I don't own anything that takes a long time to solve


----------



## Rook (Aug 14, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> I always have to have my logo facing red.



Wtf no it has to face orange. 

I orient the logo after every average, but at times I would do it after every 2-3 solves.

By the way, this has been bugging me for a while: 



Spoiler












Which way would to consider this logo to be facing: the right side or the top? The logo is tilted 45 degrees, but I've always found that it's facing the right side more.


----------



## Samania (Aug 14, 2010)

I have OCD. I love that show. The OC.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 14, 2010)

Rook said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > I always have to have my logo facing red.
> ...



I recently got a cube with a 45 degree angle logo and I always have it facing red ad blue.


----------



## Dene (Aug 14, 2010)

I like to clean my hands after touching myself.


----------



## Forte (Aug 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> I like to clean my hands after touching myself.



i just sort of wipe them on something


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 14, 2010)

Uh, I always scramble my cube with green on top, white on front, blue on bottom.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't leave a puzzle unsolved. My puzzles are on my shelf: orange in front, yellow on top ALWAYS.


----------



## Dene (Aug 14, 2010)

Forte said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I like to clean my hands after touching myself.
> ...



I hope that is a towel, after you have washed your hands.


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> My cubes need to be solved, clean, and put on the desk with red on top, white in front. I do not let this change. OCD? No.



Dude that is exactly how I do it. Except my few jap scheme cubes ruin it all.


----------



## penfold1992 (Aug 14, 2010)

haha i walked into this puzzle store place the other day where it was like a gadget shop and they have 5 unsolved 4x4's and 6 3x3's

so i sat in the shop solving them all and hid them so no one could mess them up.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 14, 2010)

I always keep my puzzles in the solved state, and I don't let grease get on them. I hate it when my fingers slip on them.

EDIT: I also always keep my puzzles with white on top, green on front.

2EDIT: I keep my logos facing green.


----------



## Olji (Aug 14, 2010)

lol, i can never leave any puzzle unsolved, so my father likes to mess them up every once in a while, and im always trying to have my logo face blue, usually put all cubes on random faces when i leave them, except for showcasing, then its a different pattern for each cube and white/black on front and blue on top x)
(hate my 2x2x2 for that thought, got blue opposite to white, dunno what color scheme that is )

EDIT: usually at home, i store them in my secret puzzle hideout, to avoid anyone to touch/scramble them, and before i get to bed i check them through so everything is solved x))

EDIT: just to clarify the above, i usually does showcasing away from home, like when im at my grandfather on a school holiday, since my puzzle collection is still small enough to follow me wherever i go


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> (hate my 2x2x2 for that thought, got blue opposite to white, dunno what color scheme that is )



Japanese. What brand is it?


----------



## Olji (Aug 14, 2010)

rubik's, bought from a retailer in sweden (after that, i started to buy online, since they only sell rubik's brand >_>


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah, interesting. I'd never heard of a 2x2 with that colour scheme before.


----------



## Olji (Aug 14, 2010)

here's the 2x2, with a normal 57mm 3x3 next to it for size measurment, thought it might be easier to understand with pics color scheme is: Blue-white Green-yellow and Red-orange

btw: soz for going off topic x)


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 14, 2010)

2 pet peeves
1. Can't leave it unsolved
2. Must have the green side facing me when solved with white/black on top.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 14, 2010)

1. Can't leave it unsolved. (Who could do that.  )
2. Blue on top, yellow on front.
3. Must be in it's correct place on my shelf after I'm done cubing.


----------

